#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Oμοιοπαθητική από μηχανικούς

## mred-akias

ΠΜΣ: Ολιστικά Εναλλακτικά Θεραπευτικά Συστήματα - Κλασική Ομοιοπαθητική

*Το Μεταπτυχιακό*
Το Τμήμα Μηχανικών Σχεδίασης Προϊόντων και Συστημάτων του Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου οργανώνει και λειτουργεί από το ακαδημαϊκό έτος 2007-2008 Πρόγραμμα Μεταπτυχιακών Σπουδών (ΠΜΣ) με τίτλο: Ολιστικά Εναλλακτικά Θεραπευτικά Συστήματα - Κλασική Ομοιοπαθητική, το οποίο διέπεται από τις διατάξεις των αρ. 10-12 του ν.2083/1992

Αντικείμενο-Σκοπός
Αντικείμενο του ΠΜΣ είναι η δημιουργία, ολοκλήρωση και μετάδοση θεωρητικής και εφαρμοσμένης γνώσης στο διεπιστημονικό πεδίο των ολιστικών εναλλακτικών θεραπευτικών συστημάτων και ειδικότερα στο χώρο της Κλασικής Ομοιοπαθητικής, καθώς και ο καθορισμός του ρόλου της στο χώρο της υγείας. Το Π.Μ.Σ. φιλοδοξεί να συμβάλλει στην καλλιέργεια του αντικειμένου του με σκοπό:
 α) Την μεταπτυχιακή εξειδίκευση *Ιατρών και Οδοντιάτρων* η οποία οδηγεί στην απόκτηση αντίστοιχου Μεταπτυχιακού Διπλώματος Εξειδίκευσης (ΜΔΕ) στη θεωρία και εφαρμογή ολιστικών εναλλακτικών θεραπευτικών συστημάτων και ειδικότερα στο χώρο της Κλασικής Ομοιοπαθητικής.
 β) Την εκπόνηση Διδακτορικής Διατριβής στο γενικότερο γνωστικό χώρο της θεωρίας σχεδίασης και των εφαρμογών πολύπλοκων συστημάτων και ειδικότερα στο γνωστικό χώρο των ολιστικών εναλλακτικών θεραπευτικών συστημάτων και της Κλασικής Ομοιοπαθητικής, καθώς και θεμάτων που σχετίζονται άμεσα ή έμμεσα με τη Συστημική Θεωρία / Συστημική Σκέψη και γενικότερα τη Θεωρία Πολύπλοκων Συστημάτων (Αυτόνομα, Αυτοοργανωτικά / Αυτοποιητικά, Προσαρμοστικά Συστήματα) και τη βιοσημειολογία και το ρόλο τους στη θεωρητική δόμηση και τις εφαρμογές της Κλασικής Ομοιοπαθητικής και των ολιστικών εναλλακτικών θεραπευτικών συστημάτων.
 γ) Την οργάνωση της γνώσης στο χώρο των ολιστικών εναλλακτικών θεραπευτικών συστημάτων και ειδικότερα της Κλασικής Ομοιοπαθητικής σε Ακαδημαϊκό επίπεδο στην Ελλάδα σύμφωνα με τις προδιαγραφές και τις οδηγίες της Παγκόσμιας Οργάνωσης Υγείας και της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. Συνέπεια αυτού αναμένεται να είναι η συνεισφορά στη γενικότερη αναγνώριση και δόμηση καθώς και τη θεσμοθέτηση του γνωστικού περιεχομένου της Κλασικής Ομοιοπαθητικής και των εφαρμογών της.
 δ) Τη δημιουργία και εφαρμογή ενός θεσμοθετημένου προγράμματος σπουδών για την καλύτερη μετεκπαίδευση επιστημόνων και ερευνητών σε αυτό το γνωστικό αντικείμενο σε διεθνές επίπεδο και σε συνεργασία με Ανώτατα Ιδρύματα της Ελλάδας και του εξωτερικού.

Επιστημονικό Αντικείμενο
Βασικά στοιχεία του επιστημονικού αντικειμένου του ΠΜΣ είναι η ολιστική θεώρηση και κατ' επέκταση η διεπιστημονικότητα. Συμπεριλαμβάνονται γνωστικές περιοχές όπως της Συστημικής Θεωρίας / Συστημικής Σκέψης, της Θεωρία Πολύπλοκων Συστημάτων, των Βιοσυστημάτων, της Βιοσημειολογίας, κτλ. Τα στοιχεία αυτά χαρακτηρίζουν το εύρος του διεπιστημονικού πεδίου στο οποίο πρέπει να βασίζεται ένα ΠΜΣ ολιστικών εναλλακτικών θεραπευτικών συστημάτων όπως η Κλασική Ομοιοπαθητική, και υποδεικνύουν την ανάγκη δημιουργίας του μέσα σε ένα καθαρά διεπιστημονικό χώρο ο οποίος διέπεται από τα παραπάνω γνωστικά αντικείμενα και του οποίου ο πυρήνας είναι η Ολιστικότητα της Συστημικής Προσέγγισης.

http://www.syros.aegean.gr/metaptyhi...perigrafi.aspx

http://www.syros.aegean.gr/metaptyhi...pathitiki.aspx


Αναμένω αντιδράσεις, σχόλια κλπ...

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Μετά τους μηχανικούς της οικονομίας η μηχανικοί της ιατρικής ήταν η επόμενη πατέντα που περίμενα!!! Προβλέπω τους μηχανικους της φιλολογίας και της αισθητικής σαν επόμενα βήματα για τον κλάδο.

----------

